# Why Grandpa carries a gun



## farrlarr (Jun 29, 2010)

This may not be be the best place to post this. If not, could the moderator please move it to the appropriate location?

Stolen from somewhere, I don't remember where.

Why Grandpa carries a gun

PEOPLE ASK WHY?

Why Carry a Gun?

My old grandpa said to me 'Son, there comes a time in every man's life when
he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when
he becomes too old to take an ass whoopin.'

I don't carry a gun to kill people. I carry a gun to keep from being killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people. I carry a gun because sometimes this
world can be a scary place.

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid. I carry a gun because there are
real threats in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil. I carry a gun because I have lived
long enough to see the evil in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government. I carry a gun because I
understand the limitations of government.

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry. I carry a gun so that I don't have
to spend the rest of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared.

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone. I carry a gun
because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a sidewalk
somewhere tomorrow afternoon sucker punched by a knock-out thug.

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a
cowboy.

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man. I carry a gun because men
know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love.

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate. I carry a gun because
unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am inadequate.

I don't carry a gun because I love it. I carry a gun because I love life
and the people who make it meaningful to me.

Police protection is an oxymoron. Free citizens must protect themselves.
Police do not protect you from crime, they
usually just investigate the crime after it happens and then call someone
in to clean up the mess.

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to take
an ass whoopin'.....author unknown (but obviously logical and very
intelligent.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems like I have seen this before, but it is still a good read...and wise. Thanks for posting! :numbchuck:


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Grandpa is always right...............


----------



## Jayfury007 (Jan 17, 2014)

awesome


----------

